# Some information on VG



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/14)

Did some googling about VG as I have noticed I can't handle high vg juices. I find them very harsh on my chest for some reason (I know this is more common with pg) but I really do struggle with higher vg juices. 

Found some interesting research :

http://canadavapes.com/health/vegetable-glycerin-safety.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

